# new to bionic. having issue



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Greetings to the bionic group! Just got the bionic last night and i love it! I successfully rooted it and bootstrapped recovery. Before i rooted i made sure to check for updates and it said none were available. So i went ahead and rooted it. As i was re charging it yesterday it decided there was an update available and downloaded it. I was like wtf! So i figured hey lets apply it. It went thru and everything seemed fine. But now certain apps like set cpu wont gain root access. Along with tbu. Any ideas to quick fix? I will sbf i guess if i have to but if its unavoidable then oh well lol.
Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

freddy0872 said:


> Greetings to the bionic group! Just got the bionic last night and i love it! I successfully rooted it and bootstrapped recovery. Before i rooted i made sure to check for updates and it said none were available. So i went ahead and rooted it. As i was re charging it yesterday it decided there was an update available and downloaded it. I was like wtf! So i figured hey lets apply it. It went thru and everything seemed fine. But now certain apps like set cpu wont gain root access. Along with tbu. Any ideas to quick fix? I will sbf i guess if i have to but if its unavoidable then oh well lol.
> Thanks for the help guys!


You're not going to sbf, since there is not an sbf file available for the Bionic, and DO NOT try to use the OEM fxz file that is still available, you will most likely regret it. There are ways to re-root your current setup (I'm assuming you updated to 5.5.893). I believe that the R3L3AS3D ROOT app by dhacker will root & forever root 5.5.893, but I'm not positive, .


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Depends. The *original* FXZ file may not work, but the *new* FXZ file for 5.5.893 will work.

@freddy: FXZ is a new system that replaces the SBF files we used to use with our older Motorola Android-based phones. It still uses the same RSD Lite program, though.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yea im aware of the new fxz file system now. Just used to calling sbf .... my bad. And yes i did upgrade to 583. So this app your talking about will reroot me and be forever root? Interesting. Then if say i need to send phone back to vzw then go thru thr fxz and do a full restore that way?


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Is the bionic supposed to have the new market as well? I couldnt get mine to update to the new market... Im thinking a fresh start would be best. Is it true you can use the smaller stripped down fxz? Vs the large fxz that reflashes the radio and everything? Where can i find the app for forever root or is ut best done thru adb or something of the sort? Thanks for the help again guys  much appreciated


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

just use the 1 click restore in the developer forum, I got a new bionic (my old one crapped out) and it worked great, are you running windows or Linux? Not important just wondering, try the 1 click first, I recommend that over rsd lite at the moment, the 1 click will also forever root, just go to the developer forum in this section, you cant miss it.


----------

